
A Tale of Two Northern European Cities: Meeting the Challenges of Sea Level Rise - cpeterso
http://e360.yale.edu/feature/a_tale_of_two_northern_european_cities_meeting_the_challenges_of_sea_level_rise/2926/
======
jacquesm
Coincidentially I went to see the storm flood control near Rotterdam a few
weeks ago. Absolutely incredible scale machinery, think Eiffeltowers but
laying on their side and mobile.

